# Failed to load (module) /dev/null

## laizzn

Hello,

I have an error/warning when openrc tries to load kernel modules:

```

rc boot logging started at Thu Apr 27 09:52:20 2017

 * Loading module /dev/null ...

 * Failed to load /dev/null

 [ !! ]

 * Loading kernel modules ...

insmod /lib/modules/4.4.52-gentoo/kernel/drivers/hwmon/k10temp.ko 

...

 [ ok ]
```

Why is openrc trying to load /dev/null? In /etc/conf.d/modules there is no /dev/null and all modules listed there are loaded and appear with lsmod.

Did I miss something?

----------

## cboldt

The message "Loading kernel modules" signals the start of running /etc/init.d/modules

The attempt to load /dev/null as a module happens before /etc/init.d/modules begins.

There aren't many /etc/init.d services that attempt to load modules, but there are a few.  From my quick inspection, all of them (except /etc/init.d/modules) specify a particular module to load.  First thing is to figure out which service is trying to load /dev/null as a module.  Do you get the same message when rc_logger="NO"?

Edit to add:  when you run `rc-update show`, does it show the service "modules-load"?

The only two services that use the message "Loading module" are /etc/init.d/modules, and /etc/init.d/modules-load

/etc/init.d/modules-load tries to load modules from a systemd location

```
description="Loads a list of modules from systemd-compatible locations."
```

If you don't have modules in any systemd-compatible locations, then you should not have modules-load in your startup sequence.  modules-load looks in /usr/lib/modules-load.d /run/modules-load.d and /etc/modules-load.d for lists of modules.  Look in those locations.

----------

## laizzn

Thank you very much; 

in /etc/modules-load.d/lm_sensors.conf was the "culprit"

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # Generated by sensors-detect on Sun Mar 12 01:02:19 2017
> 
> #it87
> ...

 

best regards

----------

